# [Gnome] Plantage au dÃ©marrage de gnome (rÃ©solu)

## MetaLyck

Bonjour,

J'ai terminï¿½ l'installation de Gnome, avec succï¿½s.

Aprï¿½s avoir tapï¿½ emerge gnome, j'ai fait emerge xscreensaver comme l'indique la documentation.

Ensuite j'ai ï¿½ditï¿½ le fichier rc.conf (nano -w /etc/rc.conf) dans lequel j'ai modifiï¿½ tout ce que m'indiquait la documentation.

A la fin de l'installation, je lance gentoo via gdm (pareil pour startx) et un avertissement s'affiche disant ceci :

Impossible de chercher l'adresse Internet pour tux. Cela empï¿½chera GNOME de fonctionner correctement. Il est possible de corriger e problï¿½me en ajoutant tux au fichier /etc/hosts.

Bref, je choisis de cliquer sur "Se connecter quand mï¿½me" et ï¿½ ce moment la mon pc plante, aprï¿½s avoir affichï¿½ ceci ï¿½ l'ï¿½cran :

http://www.greatsong.net/gentoo_3.jpg

Peut-ï¿½tre que ceci peut vous aider :

Auparavant j'avais installï¿½ Mandrake et j'avais de temps en temps le pc qui plantait, et la raison ï¿½tait que Mandrake ne reconnaissait pas ma carte graphique. Il est possible que gentoo ne reconnaisse pas non plus le modï¿½le de ma carte graphique. Ma carte graphique est une Ati Radeon 3D Prophet 9800 Pro (128 mb DDR). Au moment de la configuration de Xfree, j'ai mis "Ati radeon (generic)"

Si quelqu'un pourrait m'ï¿½claircir sur ce problï¿½me... Pourquoi mon pc plante-t-il au dï¿½marrage de Gnome ?!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci d'avance,

Meta LyckLast edited by MetaLyck on Fri Jun 25, 2004 7:28 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

j'ai eux le même problême que toi , rajoute ton fichier /etc/hosts tux , qui je suppose est le nom de ta machine de façon à avoir :

```
127.0.0.0      localhost        tux
```

(ouvre le avec nano par exemple)

relance gdm pour te connecter à gnome et là ça marche   :Very Happy:  ! enfin tu as plus le message et cela doit marcher ! (moi même en cliquant sur démarrer quand même je n'avais pas de plantage).

essais et tiens moi au courant !

----------

## MetaLyck

Oui donc ceci n'explique pas pourquoi mon pc plante. Tu es juste en train de me proposer d'ajouter tux au fichier /etc/hosts. 

Mais le véritable problème n'est pas la. Mon pc plante... pourquoi?

----------

## robinhood

 *MetaLyck wrote:*   

> Oui donc ceci n'explique pas pourquoi mon pc plante. Tu es juste en train de me proposer d'ajouter tux au fichier /etc/hosts. 
> 
> Mais le véritable problème n'est pas la. Mon pc plante... pourquoi?

 

Ben xfree est un protocole réseau. Il fonctionne en réseau avec le reste de ta machine (le kernel itou). donc il à besoin de savoir que tux=localhost, sinon il cherche tux, il le trouve pas, et y s'en va.  :Smile: 

par contre c'est vrai que ta machine ne devrai pas planter comme ça.

essai avec les drivers proprio.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

tu n'aura pas oublier d'activer les agpgart de ta carte graphique dans ton kernel  par harsard ? car une fois je l'ai ai desactiver et en lancant X (xfree chez moi ) gnome plantait ! donc vérifis cela.

----------

## MetaLyck

Je viens d'ajouter tux au fichier, et au démarrage l'avertissement n'apparait plus. Cependant; le plantage lui est toujours la.

"tu n'aura pas oublier d'activer les agpgart de ta carte graphique dans ton kernel par harsard ?"

Pour être franc, c'est un ami qui m'a aidé à configurer le kernel. Personnellement je n'ai aucun souvenir à propos des agparts. Je vais lui demander.

----------

## MetaLyck

Selon lui, il a bien activé agpart dans le kernel.

A propos, y aurait-il un howto sur l'installation des drivers proprio. Les drivers fourni par ATI ?

----------

## robinhood

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/desktop.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/dri-howto.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/ati-faq.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gnome-config.xml

Bonne lecture.  :Smile: 

----------

## MetaLyck

Après beaucoup de chipo, je ne m'en sors toujours pas.

Il plante toujours lors du démarrage   :Confused: 

----------

## robinhood

Une petite question, qu'est-ce que tu entend par mon PC plante ?

Il freeze, il s'eteint, le clavier se blo

----------

## MetaLyck

Le clavier reste allumé, ma souris optique ne s'éteint pas, par contre sur l'écran tout est figé. Je ne parviens plus à bouger le curseur de ma souris.

----------

## robinhood

est-ce que crtl+Alt+Del tu renvoie sous la console ? si c'est le cas, /var/log/Xfree.0.log doit te donner des infos.

----------

## MetaLyck

Ce n'est pas le cas.

Ctrl + alt + del ne marche pas   :Confused: 

----------

## robinhood

Envoi la fin de ton XFree.0.log.

----------

## MetaLyck

http://www.greatsong.net/XFree86.0.log

Désolé le serveur est un peu lent ce soir...Last edited by MetaLyck on Wed Jun 23, 2004 8:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

est ce que ctrl + alt + back(touche pour effacer) marche ? car cela est sanser relancer X !

----------

## MetaLyck

J'avais également testé, mais non, sans succès.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *MetaLyck wrote:*   

> J'avais également testé, mais non, sans succès.

 

bizard qu'en même car tu n'a pas eux de message d'erreur durant la compil,tu a config Xfree avec quoi ? à la main ? car pour les ati tu as ati-drivers puis il suffit de lancer 

```
  fglrxconfig
```

et voilà le tour est jouer car il te pose des questions d'on il te donne les réponses ! (fglrxconfig te demande le model exacte de ta carte graphique )

et cela n'a rien à voir avec gentoo pour ta carte graphique mais avec X (que ce soit Xfree ou Xorg) ! ta carte est elle reconnue comme une 9800 série ?

----------

## robinhood

A priori, tu n'as pas installé ou configuré les drivers proprio. (cf post de Gentoo_lover)

essai en masquant load "dri" dans XF86config (ajoute un # devant) si tu veut utiliser les drivers libres. le DRI n'est pas supporter pour ta carte. et peut-etre aussi Load "glx"

----------

## MetaLyck

@Robinhood

J'ai vérifié dans le fichier, et load "DRI" ainsi que load "glx" sont déjà en commentaires (précédés de #).

@Gentoo_Lover

J'ai rapidement fait Ctrl+Alt+Back juste avant que ça plante (je pouvais deviner car ça plante toujours au même moment) et j'ai su retourner dans la console. Voici ce qu'il y avait d'écrit juste à ce moment la :

(ww) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (Bus ID PCI:1:0:1) found Symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

xinit: connection to X server lost.

Je pense maintenant qu'il s'agit bel et bien d'un problème avec ma carte graphique.

Je relancerai la commande fglrxconfig demain matin, et je réeffectuerai les étapes à mon aise. La nuit porte conseille dit-on   :Wink: 

Un grand merci à vous, je vous tiens au courant.

Meta Lyck

----------

## robinhood

Bon ben rajoute drm et/ou et glx.

----------

## MetaLyck

Bonjour,

J'ai suivi les Ã©tapes aprÃ¨s avoir tapÃ© la commande fglrxconfig et tout fonctionne Ã  merveille maintenant. En ce moment j'Ã©cris sur le forum sous gentoo  :Surprised: )

Merci pour votre aide!

Meta Lyck

----------

## yuk159

Tu n'aurais pas comme un petit problème de localisation aussi ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *MetaLyck wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai suivi les Ã©tapes aprÃ¨s avoir tapÃ© la commande fglrxconfig et tout fonctionne Ã  merveille maintenant. En ce moment j'Ã©cris sur le forum sous gentoo )
> 
> Merci pour votre aide!
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  ouai exacte tu as quelques problêmes de localisation !

----------

## robinhood

Ouf je suis pas le seul a voir des signes cyclopéens

----------

## MetaLyck

Looooooool

Je suis sous windows la  :Smile:  Pourtant ce message apparaissait bien sous gentoo lololl désolé   :Very Happy: 

Comment y remédier? :p

----------

## yuk159

Tu as posté avec quel navigateur ?

----------

## MetaLyck

Mozilla.

J'ai mis dans mes preferences : Languages > default character Coding (Western ISO-8859-15)

----------

